# Pocket Watch Servicing/Repair.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

my mate has found his dad's pocket watch and reckons it's not winding properly. Can anyone recommend an online shop that could do this, or if there are any forumers who could carry this out?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I think most people would recommend Ryte Time (google Ryte Time, top of the list) as an online option. Or maybe Roy???


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers mate, I thought Roy has stopped all that?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not sure whether he has or not. Wouldn't hurt to drop him a line though.

There's a great shop I've used just off the Strand, London. Guessing it might be a bit too much of a schlep for you though?!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cammy, there's Gepetto (Peter Inwood) in Loanhead, a real Watchmaker, if you go into Loanhead from the bypass at Kaimes, then his shop is on the right hand side heading towards Loanhead centre.

Not fast tho', but he is a real watchie - your mate could do worse if he wants to stay local, but it could be a month or two to get it back  He's had a watch of my son-in-law for about two years trying to source parts , but says he will get them eventually! :lol:


----------

